# Hashimoto's Encephalopathy



## Perry_D (Sep 18, 2014)

Just visited a neurologist yesterday and after months dealing with chaotic symptoms, she thinks I might have Hashimoto's Encephalopathy. Not very common but most of the symptoms match...

Anyone else has this?

I'm waiting for tests to be done.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17850170

Symptoms:


Confusion 
Disorientation 
Psychosis 
Coma 
Tremors 
Convulsions 
Concentration Problems 
Attention Span Problems 
Difficulty Retaining Information 
Short Term Memory Problems 
Seizure Activity 
Monoclonal Jerks - Involuntary Muscle Jerks 
Dementia 
Fatigue 
Coordination Difficulties 
Headaches 
Episodes of Stroke 
Episodes of Stroke-Like Deterioration 
Right Sided Hemiparesis - Right Sided Partial Paralysis 
Aphasia - Speech Difficulties 
Articulation Difficulties 
Word Finding Difficulties 
Fine Motor Movement Problems - Coordination of arms, hands, fingers. 

http://www.thyroid-info.com/hashimotos-encephalopathy.htm


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow. What's your next step?


----------



## Perry_D (Sep 18, 2014)

Probably wait for the test and get a second opinion from an endo.


----------

